# Slingshot Of The Month - April 2013 - Discussion



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Use this thread to discuss the nominations made in the "Slingshot Of The Month - April 2013 - Nominations" thread.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Well thus far everyone is a animal... I cannot wait to see what this month brings :thumbsup: Good luck everyone.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Man!, that list of awesomeness filled up quick. Keep em' coming guys. There are plenty of nice works that deserve a nod.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

my computer will not allow me to post an image but i would like to nominate flippinout's palmetto pickle, for the simple fact it was, well, simple, and very creative/unique. It also had some kickin' patterns! it should be shown riiiight here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22380-palmetto-pickle/

cheers, Tom


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

:'( sorry Nathan


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Don't worry, you can still nominate it next month.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow Aaron! Thank you sir for your nomination. I really like alllll of the slings nom'd so far! I want all of em! The sling I really wanted to nominate has already been nom'd. As well as my second choice! Ppl be readin my mind!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Can I just say thank you again, I'm so busy trying to break into the hugely competitive knife market I missed this. Seriously, Thank You


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

super glad Oetzi got a nomination. I only noticed his slingshots being posted within the last week or two, but man, this guy cranks out some pretty classy stuff. One of his was in the running for my nomination(along with a few others that made it). 

Indeed(and again) some real beasts of beauty being showcased in this months competition. I am really hoping to see some fierce back and forth, all over the map voting go down, it's so exciting that way.


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm still new and exploring the fields in the forum, and I really like the sections where each month forum members go to vote for the most beautiful slingshots
I'm really excited, this is very interesting forum and I am glad that I am a member of this community

Regards,
Dario

Reply
Report


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

SHTF slingshots, did a mention of the sling made by The Art of Weapons in the nomination thread. It didnt seem to be an "official" nomination by SHTF but it should be, it is posted posted during the nomination week. So we can consider that one nominated I hope. I forgot all about that one! Made with freakin balls of foil... I love it!!! Homeboy worked really worked hard on that sucker  respek.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> SHTF slingshots, did a mention of the sling made by The Art of Weapons in the nomination thread. It didnt seem to be an "official" nomination by SHTF but it should be, it is posted posted during the nomination week. So we can consider that one nominated I hope. I forgot all about that one! Made with freakin balls of foil... I love it!!! Homeboy worked really worked hard on that sucker  respek.


Did I do something wrong in my nomination?


----------

